# Hi all



## RIng (Jun 7, 2016)

From up state NY . I have a trailer in Madison Bay MD, and fish the Chesapeake Bay marches with my kayaks . I am looking at the solo skiff , gheenoe classic , and river hawk b60 , to get me into motors .


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to Microskiff!


----------

